# If anybody is lookin for a striper fishin charter



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

If there is anybody out there looking for a charter boat out of nc for striper check out www.customsoundcharters.com The captains name is Rick Caton and the Boat is the Free Agent. 

This was the last post on his website

****January 2******....!!!!WHAT A FOLLOW UP TO THE NEW YEAR!!!...12 fish weighed 325 pounds....Herb Ellington is posed here holding a 52 pounder!!!!! This fishing out of Oregon Inlet is gonna do nothing but get better .Cold water is gonna be a decisive factor .Still have a few dates open in January...and plenty of dates in Febuary. I feel that Febuary is gonna be just like the "good ole" days several years ago with some great light tackle jigging. Cell # is 252-216-6765


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Ohh he likes lite tackle fishing for rockfish, i beleive that is how he is fishing for them now, only pulling out the heavy trolling stuff only when he has to.


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

I am interested in a charter, so I will check him out,, he may be booked when I am there though. I hate trolling though,, if that is what he does, I would not do it, I want to set the hook, and do it all myself. Light tackle for big stripers too?


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

I just sent him and e-mail thanks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Frightnight said:


> I am interested in a charter, so I will check him out,, he may be booked when I am there though. I hate trolling though,, if that is what he does, I would not do it, I want to set the hook, and do it all myself. Light tackle for big stripers too?


If he has his choice, yeah it is lite tackle jigging.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah he has caught some fatties on lite tackle, some days he has caught tripple digits in the rockfish while usin lite tackle, but if he cant get them on lite tackle he has to troll and i agree, lite tackle is more fun


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

These are some dates that Rick has

Subject: Open Dates left for the Striper Season / Posted by: Rick Caton / 01/05/11

Open dates in Jan. are 6,20,24,27,30,31 In Feb. the only dates that I have booked are 5,6,12....the rest of the month is open. $1150 for a full day...7:00 am till 3:30 pm or later depending on what is going on. 

I can be contacted at 252-216-6765


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

citation said:


> These are some dates that Rick has
> 
> Subject: Open Dates left for the Striper Season / Posted by: Rick Caton / 01/05/11
> 
> ...


You getting a free trip out of this deal? :beer:


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

I did hear back from him, and , one, he is booked everyday we are there. and two, may be a little rich for us blue collar guys anyway.
Thanks though.


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Frightnight said:


> I did hear back from him, and , one, he is booked everyday we are there. and two, may be a little rich for us blue collar guys anyway.
> Thanks though.


did you call huck?? he is a charter boat out of pirates cove and he will do you right. or did you just brush by it.


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

I did call huck today, and spoke to him, thanks. It may be a little much for us though? I Understand what the rates seem to be, but, we may not be able to do it. I did find someone that is about half that, but, I am always concerned about, getting what you pay for. He does seem to be catching though, so, we will see.


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Frightnight said:


> I did call huck today, and spoke to him, thanks. It may be a little much for us though? I Understand what the rates seem to be, but, we may not be able to do it. I did find someone that is about half that, but, I am always concerned about, getting what you pay for. He does seem to be catching though, so, we will see.


listen fn, when you get here, find out what is going on and then make your decision. there will be plenty of boats and you might be able to get on a make up charter.. this time of year, you can play by ear.


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Outer,,, thats what my friend wants to do, but I wanted to lock something in, becasue once were there, how would we find a charter? Can't just show up at a dock, and yell out? hahaha


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

this time of year or later, that is no problem, showing up late and getting on. there is more @ the dock than out in the water looking


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

His last report said he caught 149 sttripers on light tackle (jigging gear)


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Fn,*

you want to play, you gotta pay..


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok Brand.
Outer,, just show up at the docks? Well, My friend is the one holding this entire thing back, so I am conseidering bagging the entire thing. I hate people who won't make a decision, and make me do all the work, and still won't agree, I run my own business, and he is unemployed,,, ARGHHHH


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

*this is from oregon inlet fishing center*

*Limits of Rockfish again. Keep in mind if you do not have a full party, we put together charters and pair you up with other people to help share the cost. *
go here and read jan 10 fishing report:
http://oregon-inletfishingcenter.com


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Outer,


Thats a great idea, the share thing !!! Unfortunately, that link won't open for me? Anyway, we did finally book a charter. I had my friend do it, cuz I was tired of dealing with it. So, it I can do a Google search of that link and get it to open I will check it out, Thanks.


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

fn, sorry. the oregon inlet fishing center is : http://oregon-inlet.com
then scroll down to fishing reports:fishing:


----------

